
Ask HN: Google Voice and Google Fi Good Experiences? - limeblack
I used Google Voice quite a long time ago and had intermittent calls.<p>I tried both forwarding calls through Google Voice and using Google Hangouts over wifi.  Haven&#x27;t used Google Fi but haven&#x27;t exactly heard good things from friends.<p>Has anyone had recent good experiences lately?
======
sjs382
I use both—GVoice through a GApps account and Project Fi via a Gmail account.
I've had Google Voice since it was called GrandCentral.

My primary number is a Google Voice number, so almost all calls for me are
done via data. I don't use it very frequently away from WiFi but when I do the
service is fine, and my bill is always pretty low (my usage varies wildly
between $30 and $60). I'm a happy customer, though other carrier's unlimited
plans have been enticing lately. I'm holding out hope that Project Fi drops
their prices the future to be competitive with unlimited plans.

Also, their Project Fi support is great. They replaced my Nexus 5X (bootloop
issue) without any hassle (just a 3 minute chat session) and then they
replaced it's replacement (charging port was smoking and melted within the
last week—yikes) outside of warranty with little hassle (just a longer chat
session). Both times, I had the replacement less than 36 hours later.

------
ry4n413
I've used Google Fi for 1.7 years. Call quality on my end is fine, but
sometimes the other end (1/5 calls) says I'm breaking up. Usually plugging
phone in fixes issues. Since I'm tethered to wifi for most of my day, avg bill
~25$/mo.

